# Connecting Xbox 360 to PC on wireless network



## Mmmmx (Dec 22, 2004)

Hiya, I'm a bit stuck and have searched a lot of forums but can't seem to sort this out:

I've got a wireless network set up with my pc (connected directly to router), and laptop 1(connected wirelessly to router) and latop 2 (connected wirelessly to router). I've also connected my xbox 360 wirelessly to the router. All can access the internet. 

My pc can see the 2 laptops and the laptops can see my pc (all in same workgroup). 
My xbox can connect to the 2 laptops and stream music, videos etc from them. But it's not seeing my pc which is where most of my music and vids are stored!

Is this something to do with the fact that my pc is directly connect to the router???? Even though everything is on the same network? At first I thought it was the firewall on my pc but I switched this off and still no joy.

I'm sure there must be simple answer but I just don't know it!  Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is it possible that you have a firewall installed?

Does your PC see the XBOX on the network?

Can you ping the XBOX?


----------



## Mmmmx (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you for replying - yes I have a firewall installed but opened the required ports and then even turned Norton off to check if it was the cause but it still didn't work. I even checked the router firewall. Besides I have Norton on my laptop and the Xbox connects ok to the laptop...

No my pc doesn't see the xbox in my network places (but the laptop doesn't see it either and that works fine).

Tried to ping the xbox but just got 'request timed out' 100% loss. However when I tried to ping the xbox from my laptop that gave me the same response 'request timed out'.

I don't know if it's something to do with the workgroup??? But then the laptop connects ok and that's in the same workgroup as my pc....

More help much appreciated....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

"Tried to ping the xbox but just got 'request timed out' 100% loss"

This means that the machine is not getting a response on the xbox. Since I'm not a XBOX fan, does the XBOX has any kind of firewall?


----------



## Mmmmx (Dec 22, 2004)

Couriant said:


> "Tried to ping the xbox but just got 'request timed out' 100% loss"
> 
> This means that the machine is not getting a response on the xbox. Since I'm not a XBOX fan, does the XBOX has any kind of firewall?


I'm not really sure about firewalls on the xbox but my laptop seems to connecting ok....however, since I last posted, I've been scanning the xbox forums and have learned that for some reason trying to ping the xbox is not like trying to ping another computer on the network and that you should not expect a reply......I am at a loss now - cannot seem to find a solution anywhere!!! I am beginning to think I should enable the wireless adapter that I installed in my computer 2 years ago when I used to connect wirelessly when I used to flatshare....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well i think the problem lies with the PC because your laptop can see it. Let me see if i can get some help on this with some of my xbox-crazed fan friends


----------



## Mmmmx (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok thanks for your time  I'm temporarily streaming to the xbox through my laptop via the mapped network drives! Lol.


----------



## xStaH (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a similiar problem that resolved itself once I changed the workgroup on all my computers to MSHOME (the default XP workgroup name). Not sure if it really made a difference, but its worth a shot


----------



## Atchzien (Mar 25, 2006)

did you install microsoft media connect on the computer that you want to get to?
is must be installed on all computers that you want to access with the 360, also if you use norton internet security turn it off it will block un-identified internet requests


----------



## Mmmmx (Dec 22, 2004)

xSTAH: thanks I'll try changing the workgroup name see if that helps.
Atchzien: thanks but it's not necessary to have windows media connect to do just basic streaming of mp3's and videos. You get a lot more functionality but not needed. I've already checked if my prob is the firewall but thanks for posting anyway


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you have a internet security suite like norton?


----------



## Mmmmx (Dec 22, 2004)

I tried changing the workgroup name to MSHOME but it didn't make any difference 
Yes I have Norton on my pc and my laptop but didn't have to change any settings on my laptop in Norton apart from adding the xbox ip address into the networking tab. Other than that the xbox streams fine from the latop but still doesn't detect my pc.

Surely the xbox should be able to see my pc via the router if my pc is plugged in directly??? It sees my laptop but that's connected wirelessly.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I meant on your PC. There should be no reason why it should not see it.


----------



## johnybaby (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, I have written a guide on how to wirelessly network an Xbox 360 with a PC and all the config instructions, you can find it @ playedit.co.uk.

Cheers,

John


----------



## rpetec (Mar 28, 2007)

Mmmmx,
You mentioned you were able to stream music, etc. to the xbox360 by connecting to a pc, in which the pc had a shared drive to the actual location of the music files, correct?? (another pc in your case I think)
I am trying to utilize a laptop that has a connection to a networked hard-drive via a mapped drive for my music. (The laptop hard-drive is too small to hold all of the music.) Then have the xbox get it from that location. The laptop wm11 playing the files from the networked hard-drive works fine, but I cannot get the xbox to see anything from the networked location....the xbox can only play music when the actual music files are on the laptop...not networked.
Any ideas??
I have tried a few things related to some username I found the xbox uses, but no luck.
Thanks!


----------

